# Question about pretreating sidewalks



## MOW ME OVER (Jan 30, 2004)

Ok here it is. This Saturday afternoon I have to go to Pennsylvania for a B day party then come back around 3 or 4pm on Sunday. They are calling for snow-sleet- then snow again possible 1-3 inches of snow falling late Saturday early Sunday. I need to know if I hit my commercial lot sidewalks with the Lesco
Ice Melt II early Saturday will it prevent the Ice from sticking on the sidewalks and walkways? Or should I just plan on doing it when I get back on Sunday afternoon.

I am thinking that It would be pretty effective if I have it down before it starts snowing or sleeting but do not have any real experience in this area yet.

Thanks in advance for your input.

Justin


----------



## mickman (Jan 24, 2001)

I think you are going to see more sleet & freezing rain in your area.
I think pre-treating may bre a good option for ya.

I hate that mixed-bag crap, but you got to do what you can to keep it as clean as you can. I don't know what kind of accounts you have, but we service alot of restaurants & we try to keep it as safe as possible.

freezing rain is the absolute worst condition to deal with, but most people will stay the hell home {hopefully} and at least it will be mostly sunday.


----------



## avalancheplow (Dec 20, 2003)

I would pretreat it too


----------



## MOW ME OVER (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks guys. One location is a realtor's office that has gravel parking lots so treating them is not needed just the walkways and sidewalk and know one is there on Sundays. As for the other lot it is a small 10 store front building with about 400 ft of sidewalk beside the street and about 200 ft long of concrete up against the building and all of the businesses are closed on Sundays so it should work out fine.


----------



## Nick_Good (Jan 29, 2005)

i am south west of you. they are calling for a mix for tongith and tomorrow. it will taper off tomorrow night, they are calling for 1-3 tonight and 1-3 by tomorrow night.
Heck yea, more money to pay off my debts!!
Nick Good


----------

